# Four Points Sheraton by the Welt



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

I see that this hotel is really the only one that is within an easy walking distance of the Welt. However not many "festers" talk about it much. Is there something I am missing about this hotel? Is it really bad? I see that kids are free here and I can get a room for 110 euros for the one night we are there. Thanks for any info.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you see the notice on their website regarding guest room construction?


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, that is a good point. However we will be there in late May when they won't be renovating. Any other reason not to stay here?


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

I also asked about this hotel in another thread. It appears to be only 1/2 block from the Welt, making access to the Welt and the factory tour effortless. (I know it is only a Four Points hotel, but is it so bad that no one uses it, even though it is right next door to the Welt?)

I ask, because as currently planned our time in Munich will be limited. We are arriving around noon. We will probably do the factory tour that afternoon, see a sight or two in Downtown Munich, pick up the car early the next morning and immediately head out of town (after taking a look at the Harms drop off spot). So being walking distance from our hotel to the factory the first afternoon, and then to the Welt early the next morning, sounds like a good plan. 

I did see their notice about construction, but it appears they are staggering it and it won't be happening when I want to stay there (July 3).


----------



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Seraton Four Points Olympiapark*

Based on generally positive comments on Tripadvisor, and the GREAT location, we have booked here for the day we arrive in Munich (the night before delivery @ Die Welt). Being about 2 minutes from the U-Bahn stop and about another 2 minutes to Die Welt, I can surely put up with something less elegant than the Four Seasons.

I didn't spend a lot of time chasing the cheapest rates, just booked thru Hotels.com & got April 9 for ~ $175 including all taxes, fees, etc. I guess that works out to ~ 115 eruos.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Ew!

The hotel is so-so. It's at most 2 stars, I stayed there when I picked up my car @ Friemann. Its official name is Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central, just to make sure we're talking about the same hotel.

Noisy, cramped. Hit or miss. It's cheap and you truly get what you pay for. It was kinda ok for 1 night but if I had to stay there more than that, I'd have moved elsewhere. It's a far cry from what you think of "Sheraton" in the States.


----------



## phyxius78 (May 17, 2007)

*Just came back*

Yeah it's pretty bad. Definitely not up to the starwood hotels standards. 2 star rating is probably what i'd give it too. Me and my buddy stayed 2 nights here just last week. The room is small and stingy. The bathroom is worse. I'd say distance to the welt is probably the only thing that is good about the hotel.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

coontie said:


> Ew!
> 
> The hotel is so-so. It's at most 2 stars, I stayed there when I picked up my car @ Friemann. Its official name is Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central, just to make sure we're talking about the same hotel.
> 
> Noisy, cramped. Hit or miss. It's cheap and you truly get what you pay for. It was kinda ok for 1 night but if I had to stay there more than that, I'd have moved elsewhere. It's a far cry from what you think of "Sheraton" in the States.


You're referring to a different hotel than the one this post is about.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central

and

Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Olympiapark are 2 different hotels.

Coontie and Phyxius78, to which one of these hotels are you refering? Thanks.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Talking about this as I'm considering staying here the night that I arrive as I can't find any decent deals at the Marriot or Renaissance on Thurs night and no luck on Priceline yet.

BTW anyone having any luck with Priceline in early May for the Marriot or Renaissance?

I'm going to up my bid to about $150 and try it later. 

I'm seriously considering the Kings Hotel 4-star for at least the first night. BTW anyone take advantage of their Sunday night saver (apparently you get it free with a 2-night min.) But they mention picking-up the car on Monday or Tuesday though. I wonder if it's still valid if you stay Thur-Monday (4-nights).


----------



## raptorctr (May 11, 2006)

We stayed at Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Olympiapark back in '06. We thought it was just fine. Very clean rooms, great location (especially now) and i had views of BMW towers and Allianz arena (all lit up at night). We paid under $100euro's on Hotwire back in '06 for an Aug date(can't remember exact $$$). 

I'm not snobby about hotel rooms though.....waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## 530ir1150r (Feb 13, 2007)

raptorctr said:


> We stayed at Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Olympiapark back in '06. We thought it was just fine. Very clean rooms, great location (especially now) and i had views of BMW towers and Allianz arena (all lit up at night). We paid under $100euro's on Hotwire back in '06 for an Aug date(can't remember exact $$$).
> 
> I'm not snobby about hotel rooms though.....waste of money in my opinion.


We stayed at Olympiapark in 2002 and had no problems. They have off street parking and is easy walking distance to the Olympic Tower and subway station.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

kingbelcher said:


> Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I said in my post.

*Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central*

Basically, Four Points is crap, wherever it is.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

coontie said:


> I said in my post.
> 
> *Four Points by Sheraton Muenchen Central*
> 
> Basically, Four Points is crap, wherever it is.


Yes you did. But that is not the hotel that is by the Welt - like I said in my original post. I also thought you may have gotten the name wrong in your post. Sheraton Four Points in the U.S. are pretty nice, maybe they are different abroad.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kingbelcher said:


> Sheraton Four Points in the U.S. are pretty nice, maybe they are different abroad.


I guess this depends on your definition of ,,pretty nice``. Sheraton Four Points is Starwoods´ economy or budget line.

The Mandarin Oriental is pretty nice, the Kempinski Vier Jahreszeiten is pretty nice, a Sheraton Four Points is from what I understand a step ahead of a Motel 6.

It´s below a Sheraton and there are a lot of Sheratons I would never stay at, for that matter. Now, Starwoods Luxury Collection, such as the Imperial in Vienna or the Goldener Hirsch in Salzburg, those are pretty nice too.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

You are certainly correct about what "pretty nice" is! I am a Captain for a major airline and stay in hotels all over the U.S about 12 nights a month. We usually stay at Marriots, Hiltons, Hyatts and Crown Plaza hotels. We have a couple Four Points Sheratons that I think are just fine.(Way above Motel 6's I might add!) Perhaps I am a little jaded because Four Points Sheratons always have FREE wireless highspeed so I can always keep up with my bimmerfest reading!! Our stay in Munich is one night and the convenience to the Welt might be too hard to pass up - as long as the Four Points Muenchen Olympiapark isn't a dump. But again, I guess it's all relative - that's why hotel reviews by customers are really hard to go by.


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

My guess is the Four Points Muenchen Olympiapark will get a lot more business from ED'ers now that the Welt is open, due to the convenience. Hopefully we can get more reviews from our Bimmerfest peers on here.

One thing that may make the hotel even more attractive now (in addition to the Welt proximity) is the fact that the hotel is apparently renovating its rooms this spring and summer. If you can get a newly-renovated room, that would be a plus.

Another thing no one has mentioned is the tourist aspect of the location. The Olympiapark is supposed to be a beautiful area (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympiapark,_Munich). The Olympic Tower is across the street from the Welt and probably provides great views/photos of the Welt and the BMW tower. And of course this is the location of the 1972 Summer Olympics and the Black September/Israeli Olympic Team kidnapping/massacre -- a major world event. If that interests people, the hotel location is another plus. It would be very moving to me to see that famous balcony in the Olympic Village where the terrorists brought out the Israeli athletes on TV (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munich_massacre). (In fact, I just researched it and the Israeli apartment was at 31 Connollystrase, which is about 200 yards from the hotel. There is a memorial plaque at the site. Even if you are not staying at the hotel, it looks to be just a 5-10 minute walk from the Welt, making it an easy visit on your delivery day if you are interested.)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

sevendown said:


> My guess is the Four Points Muenchen Olympiapark will get a lot more business from ED'ers now that the Welt is open, due to the convenience. Hopefully we can get more reviews from our Bimmerfest peers on here.
> 
> One thing that may make the hotel even more attractive now (in addition to the Welt proximity) is the fact that the hotel is apparently renovating its rooms this spring and summer. If you can get a newly-renovated room, that would be a plus....


I've stayed at the Four Points Muenchen Olympiapark once. ONCE!! only did that because it was the only place I can find for Oktoberfest. Will not go there again unless there is no other alternative.

For the Record, I don't know why there seems to be a fasination w/ staying at a hotel "near by" the delivery center:eeps: The delivery center is near by the factory and the factory.... well... its an industrial factory...:tsk:

Munich is a cozy town whereby you are 15 mins subway ride (U-Bahn) away no matter where you stay. I am just not fond of staying near by the factory chimneys.... just not my cup of tea but YYMV.

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Four Points hotels are middle-of-the-road business hotels. Some (but not all) have free wireless. I have recentlly stayed in the ones in Brussels and Cologne. They're clean, reasonably quiet, well located, friendly and have all necessary amenities. No luxury, though. Because they're Starwood, if you have Starwood points, you can stay at a discount or for free.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> Talking about this as I'm considering staying here the night that I arrive as I can't find any decent deals at the Marriot or Renaissance on Thurs night and no luck on Priceline yet.
> 
> BTW anyone having any luck with Priceline in early May for the Marriot or Renaissance?
> 
> ...


Here are some non-Priceline/Marriott suggestions:

eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Courtyard-by-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122

kayak.com - a number of cheaper options than $150/night.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've got the Four Points Olympiapark booked for the night before my early (7:30) check-in. I was planning on visiting the Olympics site anyway and am just looking for a place to close my eyes and get some sleep close to the Welt. A 15 minutes subway ride usually ends up being a 45 minute elapsed-time excursion whereas a five minute walk is always just that. With the early check-in, I am very happy to know I'll just be five minutes away.

I booked via Priceline (not bid) for $120 total for May 18th. Now prior to that night, I've got Le Meridien booked for two nights and hope that it provides a bit more luxury and amenities. It always seems that regardless of the hotel, you can always find someone who loves it and someone who swears they will never stay there again. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

jvogt1 said:


> I booked via Priceline (not bid) for $120 total for May 18th. Now prior to that night, I've got Le Meridien booked for two nights and hope that it provides a bit more luxury and amenities. It always seems that regardless of the hotel, you can always find someone who loves it and someone who swears they will never stay there again. Good luck with your decision.


I can assure you that the Le Meridien Munich will be better than the 4 Points Olympiapark....I work for Starwood and there is a WORLD of difference (as anyone would expect) between Le Meridien and 4 Points (like BMW compared to Hyundai)....and to others, a substantial number of Sheraton and 4 Point properties are undergoing *extensive* renovations.

Secondly, the poster who stated that "all 4 Points are crap" is totally clueless, as there are MANY Sheraton and 4 Points that are not part of the Starwood family (those properties were the ones who refused to raise their levels of service/quality to the Starwood standards and were removed from the company rosters)...Please do not group all the properties together,as the same is true for Marriott...Hyatt..Hilton and others

Believe me, I hear PLENTY of horror stories about Marriott/Hyatt/Hilton, etc from guests who are calling Starwood!!! :rofl:

Cheers,


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mwagner1 said:


> Secondly, the poster who stated that "all 4 Points are crap" is totally clueless, as there are MANY Sheraton and 4 Points that are not part of the Starwood family (those properties were the ones who refused to raise their levels of service/quality to the Starwood standards and were removed from the company rosters)...Please do not group all the properties together,as the same is true for Marriott...Hyatt..Hilton and others


Don´t those hotels have to remove the sheraton brand since starwood owns the sheraton name?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

kingbelcher said:


> I am a Captain for a major airline and stay in hotels all over the U.S about 12 nights a month.


LOL a captain with a major airline in Houston, let me guess Northwest?


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

Calif65GM said:


> LOL a captain with a major airline in Houston, let me guess Northwest?


Why not Continental?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

directcj said:


> Why not Continental?


He did say major.


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

I also stayed at Four Points Olympic park during my ED run. Matter of fact, it was with the Bee man. My impression of the place was that it was clean but cheap. No luxury compared to the Sheraton Grand in Munich.
It reminded me of being in a college dormitory - not the hotel but the area. Somewhat a city within a city. 
I stayed there because:
1. cheap - I used starwood points and IIRC back then (2004), it was less points than Sheraton Grand and they had rooms (close to Oktoberfest)
2. allowed 1 room for 4 people (2 adults, 2 kids)
3. convenient to the subway - there was a subway stop probably less than 100 yards from the hotel

BTW, back then there was a shop that sold awesome Gyros for <3 Euros! There also a bakery and a grocery close by.


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the primary reason for those really considering this hotel is the convenience. Perhaps there is also some "fascination" (as Beewang characterized it a little earlier), because after all, we are all going to Munich to pick up a new BMW. For some, they may want to milk as much out of the "BMW part" of their trip as possible. Being really close to all things BMW and able to walk to the factory, or the Welt, in 5 minutes, is a plus for some people. Others of course want to experience more of the old-world charm of Munich. If luxury or charm is your primary goal, you would go elsewhere. To each his own.

But for someone like myself, who will be spending less than 24 hours in Munich (before heading off to some charming places - and luxury hotels - in the German countryside and Austria), and wanting to do the factory tour the afternoon before my delivery, be at the Welt for delivery early the next morning and out of town before noon, it sounds like a good place. I can leave my luggage at the hotel and not have to lug it to the Welt or drive back into central Munich to pick it up -- my bags will just be a 1/2 block away after I pick up my car.

Again, to each his own, but this is a great thread about a hotel that is now the closest one to the ED delivery location and that hasn't been discussed much on here. Now all these different views will be available with an easy search for those interested. Thanks to all.


----------



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

+1 Sevendown,

I am of exactly the same opinion and situation as you (afternoon tour on the day of arrival, no bag-lugging, early AM pickup, mid-day out of town, etc.). Been to Munich several times before, so the "charm" of staying in the city center has passed. I am looking for a clean hotel w/ easy U-Bahn access, from which I can quickly walk to all BMW facilities. I will be there in about 6 weeks and will post my opinions then. 

Cheers


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Don´t those hotels have to remove the sheraton brand since starwood owns the sheraton name?


No, for some strange reason, they do not.....they were likely franchises (and possibly paid for the name) and it is my understanding that when Starwood took over ownership/management, those properties who refused to raise their standards to a high lever were simply removed from the rosters and therefore became responsible for their own websites, reservations etc....also, an SPG members who stays at one of these properties receives no points....maybe a caveat emptor applies here???

We still get many calls for properties who are no longer a part of the "family" and we simply refer them to call directory assistance for the number, etc

It is projected that by 2010, all Sheraton and 4 Points will be renovated and thus offer new and improved rooms. The Sheraton here in Austin is now totally renovated (and was in desperate need by what I heard)...and on another note (and causing much angst among smokers) all 4 Points and Sheraton's, like all Westins in North America, will become totally smoke free by Dec 31, 2008...

Just remember, 4 Points offers a great value for those who do not want or need 5 star luxury and amenities...heck, when in Europe, who wants to sit in the room all day??? :rofl: And yes, a nice hotel just 1.5 blocks from the Welt will be a boon to many who can walk to the Welt, luggage free...

Cheers


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

directcj said:


> I also stayed at Four Points Olympic park during my ED run. Matter of fact, it was with the Bee man. My impression of the place was that it was clean but cheap. No luxury compared to the Sheraton Grand in Munich.
> It reminded me of being in a college dormitory - not the hotel but the area. Somewhat a city within a city.
> I stayed there because:
> 1. cheap - I used starwood points and IIRC back then (2004), it was less points than Sheraton Grand and they had rooms (close to Oktoberfest)
> ...


Oh yeah!! Forgot to mention... For those of you History buffs: The Sheraton 4 points @ Olympic Park is in the former Olympic Village back in 1972.


----------



## asendoh7 (Apr 11, 2006)

Not exactly the best. It is definitely close.
Personally, I probably wouldn't stay in it again unless I have no options.


----------



## pwlacey (Nov 22, 2007)

We stayed at the Four Points at Olympiapark last December, booked through Hotels.com. Arrived early Saturday morning (Dec 15) and immediately got a room. Picked up our 335i Convertible on Monday morning. Room was clean, quiet and very comfortable. Hotel is only a few minutes walk to The Welt and even less to the subway station. Easy ride to central district with day ticket for 2 at only Euro 9. Would stay there again, but not get the hotel breakfast. Was glad we had not gone elsewhere and did not have to spend a lot to taxi there from a more distant hotel. Forget about dragging luggage through the subway, possibly with a change of trains en route, if you have anything more than a backpack!

Notes about The Welt. 
We could only get coffee and pastries early on, and the upstairs restaurant (for a hot meal) did not open until 11:00AM. 

Also cars are delivered with very little gas. Turn right as you exit The Welt onto the dual carriageway (westwards) and there is a gas station about a mile away, with easy access and exit. Gives you a quick and easy introduction to German roads and an opportunity to fine tune seats, mirrors, etc., before venturing further. If you are then making for the Autobahn to the north, make a u-turn at the first light after you exit the gas station. to go eastwards to the Autobahn access.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

OMG that place!!!!! I hope by the time it finish the renovation, it is going to have air conditioning and nicer bathroom. I stayed there for one night......I had to leave. I couldn't bear. I moved to Meridien at the city center. Bathroom was small as well. No good.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mason said:


> OMG that place!!!!! I... I couldn't bear. I moved to Meridien at the city center. * Bathroom was small *as well. No good.


Why?? Did ya had a fat arse that wouldn't fit in the bathroom


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't understand why people are so critical of the 4 Points. I stayed at the 4Points downtown and it I thought it was clean, quite and comfortable. They also have underground secure parking so I didn't have to worry about my new car being outside. It's close to everything downtown and a short walk from Marienplatz.

I stayed there for free using my points, but I wouldn't have been opposed to staying there if I were paying compared to other hotels in the area. I guess some people like Jonathan are too good to stay at a 4 Points. Why throw your $ away on something that only looks a little nicer and has no real tangible benefits?

In Jan I stayed at the Ritz Carlton Palm Beach on business. Yes, it looked nice, but really offered nothing more tangible than Courtyard I stayed at last week. In fact, the Courtyard was cleaner and more comfortable at about 1/3 the price. Not that I can't afford it, but why throw your $ away on something just to make you feel good? Personally, I have many better uses for my $.


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

kingbelcher said:


> I see that this hotel is really the only one that is within an easy walking distance of the Welt. However not many "festers" talk about it much. Is there something I am missing about this hotel? Is it really bad? I see that kids are free here and I can get a room for 110 euros for the one night we are there. Thanks for any info.


Jeeeeez... I hope it's OK, because my spousal unit and I are booked there on 1 June. Room for 2 w/breakfast, taxes etc. for 80 euros. We arrive in Munich at 4 PM, then take morning delivery on the 2nd after which we'll stop at the hotel and get our bags, and drive away. So the convenience factor outweighed everything. We will stay in nice hotels during our 3 weeks in europe, just not in Munich.

Close to the U-Bahn means we can go downtown for a nice meal the night we arrive.


----------



## adani1224 (Jan 15, 2008)

540gone said:


> Based on generally positive comments on Tripadvisor, and the GREAT location, we have booked here for the day we arrive in Munich (the night before delivery @ Die Welt). Being about 2 minutes from the U-Bahn stop and about another 2 minutes to Die Welt, I can surely put up with something less elegant than the Four Seasons.
> 
> I didn't spend a lot of time chasing the cheapest rates, just booked thru Hotels.com & got April 9 for ~ $175 including all taxes, fees, etc. I guess that works out to ~ 115 eruos.


Are you picking up your car on the 10th?? I am too!!


----------



## 540gone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Adani 1224*

Yes,

My check-in time has been assigned at 9:00am, so I guess that means driving out @ about 10:30 or so. I plan to have done the factory tour the afternoon before, as we arrive nid-morning the 9th & I didn't want to push for the delivery on the 9th just in case the flight was delayed, etc.

If you will be there around that time frame, I'm sure we will meet - I'm picking up a Titanium Silver X-3 w/ Black Nevada, Step, PP, SAP, PDC, comfort seats, xenon, heated seats & steering wheel, Servotronic.

It's my wife's car, but she has been burned out from too much travel lately and really not much of a "car girl", so a neighbor of mine who is also somewhat car obsessed and hasn't done a BMW euro delivery since the early 80's is joining me for a "guys trip". We are both pretty pumped about seeing Die Welt & doing some driving in Germany & Austria to properly break-in my wife's car (since she surely wouldn't do it!). Wish I could bring my RS-4!!!

See you there, Bob


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

540gone said:


> Yes,
> 
> My check-in time has been assigned at 9:00am, so I guess that means driving out @ about 10:30 or so.


I would guess you will be taking delivery around 10.30 or so, not driving out.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Who cares about the bathroom, as long at it is CLEAN....what do you want, a monstrous bathroom?? DO you have a 68" waistline???:rofl:

All I want in a hotel/motel bathroom is a shower that is clean, has LOTS of HOT water and decent sized and THIRSTY towels!!!!

Want that suite sized bathroom?? Okay, pay 500 Euros a night at one of the ***** hotels!!! And do not B**CH about the price here..MUAHAHAHAHAHA

Cheers,


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mwagner1 said:


> Who cares about the bathroom, as long at it is CLEAN....what do you want, a monstrous bathroom?? DO you have a 68" waistline???:rofl:
> 
> All I want in a hotel/motel bathroom is a shower that is clean, has LOTS of HOT water and decent sized and THIRSTY towels!!!!
> 
> ...


C´mon, I care - here is a bathroom ceiling in one recent hotel room. Who can guess which hotel?


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm with you Jonathan. I really love big bathrooms and big bedrooms in hotels -- if I am traveling with my wife. If we are traveling together, it is usually for a vacation, and in that case I think having a nice room can make or break your trip. People say you don't spend much time in your room, but the truth is when I am on vacation with my wife I spend enough time in my room to make it important to stay at a nice place. (Especially if we are staying more than one night at a place -- the more nights, the higher the quality I require.) I am always very careful in selecting my hotels, based on location, quality and to a lesser degree, price.

If I am by myself, I don't really care much. If I am by myself traveling on business, then I have even different priorities. 

Speaking of ceilings, check out the pics below of a hotel room ceiling in Italy where I recently stayed. (Don't think this was some $1000 per night room. It was 120 euros/night.)


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

just a quick update on this hotel. i stayed here for 2 nights last week for my delivery. it was nice and convenient.

the hotel renovations are done. my room was a decent size and the bathroom was average US hotel room size. there was absolutely nothing wrong with my stay here. the front desk was nice and they even brought me a bucket of ice when i asked if they had an ice machine.

it's located inside a small shopping center that has a supermarket, cheap restaurants (doner kebabs, chinese food, etc.) and it is easy walking distance to the u-bahn as well as the welt. you can walk from you hotel room to the u-bahn in 3 minutes and to the welt in 5 minutes.

the parking lot is a structure but it's windy and the lanes are narrow so you should be careful not to scratch up your rims if you are going to be driving your new car here.

i stayed here on a cash+points deal on spg so i think i paid 2800 starwood points + $45. for that kind of money, it's well worth the convenience of walking to/from the welt. on your delivery day, you do have access to the premium lounge all day so i did my delivery in the morning, factory tour over lunch, went back to the hotel for a bit, went sightseeing for a bit, then came back to the welt to hang out in the lounge a little more. it was nice being so close.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

RVD said:


> just a quick update on this hotel. i stayed here for 2 nights last week for my delivery. it was nice and convenient.........................]
> 
> We have made a cash and points reservation at Four Points Sheraton, for this September, and chose it after spending a good part of an evening reading about RVD's trip. Last ED we stayed at Le Meridian, which is a fine hotel at a good location, but the Four Points should make it easier to drag our luggage to the Welt. (BTW came across RVD's trip doing a search on Hamburg drop off, as he did.)


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

glad my review helped. i hope you like the hotel. It's not as nice as the Le Meridien and the location isn't central but for the Welt, it's pretty nice to just walk over there whenever you want to.

You can and should park your car at the Welt parking lot so you can go visit your car as well.

I did drive through the structure to get my luggage when I checked out and that is when I noticed the fairly narrow and windy lanes to drive up to the hotel. The hotel is in an existing building and is something like floors 5-10 of the building while the rest of the building are apartments or something like that.

This is also the building and area of the 1972 Olympics. I looked for the memorial where the Israeli athletes were killed but that street had some construction going on.

There is also a gas station to fill up your car after Welt pick up.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

We also stayed for two nights at the 4 Points near the Welt. The room was no smaller than what we had at two of the guesthouses where we stayed later in the trip. Having stayed in San Francisco many times on business, it reminded me of a typical room there in it's dimensions. Certainly better than a Motel 6, but not as nice as any resort or even an "all suite" chain by Marriott or Hilton. The staff we dealt with were attentive and friendly and the proximity to the Welt cannot be beat.

For those using Rolf's services from the airport, he did mention that it is only ***8364;50 to this hotel, versus his rate of ***8364;55 to a property downtown. He also gave us a driving tour of the BMW sites in the area, including the massive engineering center. Impressive for sure.

FYI: the gas station also has reflective vests for sale.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

RVD said:


> glad my review helped. i hope you like the hotel. It's not as nice as the Le Meridien and the location isn't central but for the Welt, it's pretty nice to just walk over there whenever you want to.
> 
> You can and should park your car at the Welt parking lot so you can go visit your car as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful information.


----------



## josh_b (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think northwest exists anymore, now its called delta... I


----------

